# Bechler Flats - Yellowstone



## splitshot (Jun 20, 2008)

Question - Anyone have any experience flyfishing the Bechler Flats area of Yellowstone this time of year? We are heading up for scout camp next week and I will have a fair amount of time to fish the different streams that we come across on our week of hiking. I need to do some tying before we leave, and was wondering if there is anything in particular I should stock up on, or just the summer basics. Any ideas/help would be appreciated.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It's been a while but the last time I was there I had good luck on a #16 gray hackle yellow with a red tail just about dusk.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

It's been quite a while for me too, but this time of year, terrestrials in the afternoon, and muddlers along the cutbanks and runs in the evenings. Its kind of a funky place to fish.

Beware, those fish are spooky! Walk softly, slowly, and preferably in a crouching position... 8) 

Good luck! We expect a full report.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I assume you're talking about the Bechler river. I would take standard flies, attractors seem to do well. Wolf's, para adams etc.. 

But like was mentioned, better get your belly crawl muscles in shape. :wink:


----------



## splitshot (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I forgot I had posted this question before I left. Anyways, I got out a couple of times during camp, but not as much as I would have liked. Our scouts were not interested in fishing because it did not involve a Wii and a high-def TV. The couple of times I did get out I managed several smaller rainbows (6"-8" range) mostly with either an elk hair caddis or a royal wulff. There were hoppers around, but when I used an imitation they didn't seem to like it much. It was still a great trip with some days hikes up to different waterfalls, lots of mosquitoes and horse flies, a bear, a wolf and lots of blisters for everyone but me! Sounds like a dream week to me, right?


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> a bear, a wolf


 Kewl! Any pics?


----------



## splitshot (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't have my camera, and I am not sure if any of the other guys got a picture or not. If so, I will post them.


----------

